# New Labs 2/18/19



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Newest labs from my primary doctor I see my endocrinologist in March, also my vitamin D is still low since January 2018 it's still at 22 range is 30-100 ng/dL I still feel tired I was losing weight but in the last nearly two weeks I have gained 7lbs I lose weight and then all of a sudden I get hit with feeling extremely tired taking multiple naps during the day and I get to where I'm not feeling full at all and can't stop eating. I feel like I'm doing something wrong my insurance won't change my medication to a pill without any fillers I can't take Levothyroxine with the dye in it after taking the radiation pill I some how got an allergic reaction to the pill with the dye. I have now developed a scalloped tongue which has been going on since last May.

T3, FREE *2.5* range 2.3-4.2 pg/mL January 2018 it was 2.8

TSH *1.7* in October it was 0.41

T4 Free *0.9* range 0.8-1.8 ng/dL October 2018 it was 0.9


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

What dose of Levo would you be on? If it can be made using the 50mg one, it doesn't have the fillers and dyes that the other ones have. So if you would be on 75, a whole 50 and half a 50 would equal 75. Something to consider.

If your signature is correct you are on the equivalent of 100 and 75 alternating as well as a T3 medicine twice a day. Seems like your levels should be a bit higher But I'm not an expert in the use of T4 and T3...heck, I'm not an expert in T4 only since I'm still trying to get mine to work correctly.

Interesting labs. TSH looks correct but T4 and T3 are pretty low.

I'd suggest 5000 IU of Vitamin D3 a day. You could even take a bit more for the first few weeks. I take 5000 a day and my level is still around 50-60. I was at 20 6 months ago I believe.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'd suggest 5000 IU of Vitamin D3 a day. You could even take a bit more for the first few weeks. I take 5000 a day and my level is still around 50-60. I was at 20 6 months ago I believe.


YUP! I second that suggestion. I take 5K IU daily and fall around 60-70 in a range going to 100. I'm amazed how much Vit D it takes to maintain.

Nana78

Your thyroid labs FT-4 and FT-3 are very low - thus hypo. Bottom range is a tough place to be. What happens when you increase your levothyroxine? I would start with increasing levothyroxine first - retest then consider adding 1/2 pill of lilothyronine if your FT-3 does not increase once levothyroxine is increased

your FT-4 should be at minimum 1.3 - max of 1.55

your FT-3 should be at minimum 3.25- max of 3.725


----------

